# Bane's gait is weird



## Alixalman (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey guys i recently acquired Bane, he is 3 months old now. His hind legs are bit weird. The knee joints are close to each other.. sometimes almost touching. The breeder told me that this is due to bane living on a concrete floor and having no place to stretch is legs or run. Both his parents are fine. He told me that walking will fix this problem. I am kind of worried. Is there anything else i can do to help.
P.s i cant take him to a vet for this. Vets in my area are worse than quacks. They are just money launderers and dont even know the basics. i will try uploading a picture or video tommorow


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

My dog had a weird wobbly bouncing gait at that age through about 6 1/2 months. I thought for sure Hip Dysplasia . He has completely evened out though . I did several posts here on it and was told some showlines have an awkward gait as pups. The more experienced people here may ask you about his lines , and may be able to help more  Do you have any video of his gait?


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Its called cowhocked, and its not necessarily a problem. My pup was cowhocked but is straightening out at 11 months old.


----------



## Alixalman (Sep 15, 2013)

Bane Video 1 - Video Dailymotion
Bane video 2 - Video Dailymotion
Bane Video 3 - Video Dailymotion

p.s my labrador is crazy !!! 
btw can anybody tell me what coat bane is ? A lot of folks saying he has a medium long coat and not stock coat. I'm just confused.


----------



## Alixalman (Sep 15, 2013)

Dam : http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=723422-klarisa-boghaus
Sire : http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=692583-lewis-boghaus

reference pics for his coat
View image: 20131028 090319
View image: 20131028 090653


----------



## Alixalman (Sep 15, 2013)

I contacted the breeder and showed him the video. He says he will be fine with exercise and insists it happened because puppy was in a cage since birth. He also offered me a refund if i want. What should i do. Really tensed situation.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is so stinken cute!!! Looks normal to me Puppies are clutzy/uncoordinated, slopppy walkers when small..He looks a little cowhocked but again, normal for a puppy to be a sloppy walker, their legs go everywhere..

That was very nice of your breeder to offer a refund, but at this point, I'd say it was just "sloppy puppy" movement..wait till he grows up more


----------



## Alixalman (Sep 15, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> he is so stinken cute!!! Looks normal to me Puppies are clutzy/uncoordinated, slopppy walkers when small..He looks a little cowhocked but again, normal for a puppy to be a sloppy walker, their legs go everywhere..
> 
> That was very nice of your breeder to offer a refund, but at this point, I'd say it was just "sloppy puppy" movement..wait till he grows up more


haha yes he is really cute i am having a hard time keeping people away from patting his ears.


----------



## Alixalman (Sep 15, 2013)

he bunny hops too now  once in a while.
btw any comments on his coat ?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

also a puppy movement,,,what do you think is wrong with his coat? He looks like he'll be a long coat??


----------



## Alixalman (Sep 15, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> also a puppy movement,,,what do you think is wrong with his coat? He looks like he'll be a long coat??


i dont think he is a long coat more like some where a bit more fluffy than stock. so was just wondering what you guys think about it. i have attached pictures a few comments below showing his coat


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I think he's a long coat. His fur will likely continue to grow longer. Might be closer to medium length but definitely looks like **** have long fur.

As far as gait - he looks like he has a loose, sloppy rear end. He is also a puppy, so that needs to be greatly considered. They dont really know they have a rear end! Haha. Berlin was the biggest clutz ever until about 6 months old. So hopefully it is something he'll grow out of it. 

Breeder told you he kept his pups in cages on concrete floors and they werent really given exercise?? I wouldnt listen to another word that "breeder" says, be real awesome. 

Unfortunately outside of xrays not much else you can tell. Just make sure he's on a good diet. Play daily but don't overdue the exercise at his young age. No long walks. No extreme running. Once berlin hit 4-5 months I started laying a ladder on the ground and walking him over it a few times to help him learn to control his back end.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alixalman (Sep 15, 2013)

Anubis_Star said:


> I think he's a long coat. His fur will likely continue to grow longer. Might be closer to medium length but definitely looks like **** have long fur.
> 
> As far as gait - he looks like he has a loose, sloppy rear end. He is also a puppy, so that needs to be greatly considered. They dont really know they have a rear end! Haha. Berlin was the biggest clutz ever until about 6 months old. So hopefully it is something he'll grow out of it.
> 
> ...


Actually he is one of the better breeders here. We only have BYBs and no proper breeders. People do it as a part time business here. The whole dog business is pathetic. So he just fed them and kept the whole litter in a cage. Other breeders dont even feed the puppies right. Mix breeds and sell them as pure. Fake pedigrees are being made.. quite a chaos.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alixalman (Sep 15, 2013)

Recently i mentioned in this thread that Bane has those legs where his hocks touch each other. I got a very positive response and was very hopeful that its just sloppy puppy walk with bunny hops. But the recent vet visit has got me kind of worried.
First of all the vet said this happens only if the animal is caged. I earlier mentioned bane was caged for first two months of his life when he was with the breeder along with his 3 sisters. Although he refused to believe that cow hocking can be congenital. 
Then he told me to give him calcium supplements because his hind legs are weak. He insisted that i give him or else his legs will never straighten out.
After researching a lot on the forum i have come across countless posts suggesting that if my puppy is on kibble i must not give him calcium.
So instead of supplements i am thinking to give him chicken quarter legs 2-3 times a week along with his regular kibble because what i understood from the research is that bones balance the calcium phosphorus ratio as compared to simply giving supplements.


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

He's not that drastic seen alot worse cause had resyricted movement that would effect him having cowhocked walk but the bunny hop is also common in gsd pups exercise but gentle not over do it will slowly correct itself if scrunched up in cage he wouldn't have been able stretch his muscles but exercise should help strengthen this but it wouldnt hurt give him supplements as hes growing even mine on puppy food still had supplements raw food is good as has lots good stuff in it but maybe give him fish oil as then that helps with joints and movement but needs be on it gpod 2 years good look beautiful pup 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alixalman (Sep 15, 2013)

So i should give him the calcium supplements? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alixalman (Sep 15, 2013)

*https://vimeo.com/81185820*

https://vimeo.com/81185820
heres a latest video of bane working out.. kindly comment on his cow hock now.. he is 4 months now


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

It's not uncommon for our GSD pups to be cowhocked. Particularly if they are from showlines. Generally they do seem to mostly grow out of if with appropriate exercise to muscle up and get strong.

If he's not in pain and willing to run, then just keep up the good work!


----------



## Alixalman (Sep 15, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> It's not uncommon for our GSD pups to be cowhocked. Particularly if they are from showlines. Generally they do seem to mostly grow out of if with appropriate exercise to muscle up and get strong.
> 
> If he's not in pain and willing to run, then just keep up the good work!


Yeah that is all he does. Does not play with ball, does not play tug.. but he wants to run all day long


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

he looks uncomfortable and like he's having difficulty with coordination of his legs on the treadmill. i would be very careful how much you force exercise and i would also be very careful with supplements.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Alixalman said:


> https://vimeo.com/81185820
> heres a latest video of bane working out.. kindly comment on his cow hock now.. he is 4 months now


I think I'd back off the treadmill until he's closer to a year old. You want him to exercise at his OWN pace. So he can rest or run when he wants. Between the hard surface of the treadmill, and the steady pace of the treadmill, you are doing 2 things that may cause problems later on.

If he's not playing ball or tugging, then I have to say that the problem isn't him but more likely YOU. If we aren't fun to tug with or play ball with and instead are only the STRICT RULE GIVERS then we have just removed some really great training tools that we can use to show leadership as well as TEACH our pup.

FUN FUN FUN FUN we need to run too. We need to have high pitched voices. We need to reward and teach and praise and fun fun fun fun. Particularly when they are PUPPIES!!! 

Please 

PLEASE

Start doing the work the humans (training is more about what WE have to learn then the dogs...) in the house need to do to help your pup. Have you seen this ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html

This puppy is 12 weeks old. ATTITUDE is the most important! Look how before she starts the 'training' she is running and playing and tugging. And what the smart ones of us know is that all that running/playing/tugging IS TRAINING TOO!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

BTW, there's video here showing some top showdogs that may appear to walk like yours, just go thru to the GSD part. Around 2 min.


----------



## Alixalman (Sep 15, 2013)

ok these videos are scary.. i want bane to be normal legged more than ever now


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Alixalman said:


> ok these videos are scary.. i want bane to be normal legged more than ever now


Honestly I'd get my money back.. he's really cute But I would not want my gsd to walk like this.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

GSDlover143 said:


> Honestly I'd get my money back.. he's really cute But I would not want my gsd to walk like this.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I mean if you already have bonded with your pup maybe it's not a good idea. But if you really fee uncomfortable then I would consider getting my money back and look elsewhere. He really is cute..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I would NOT give him back. The reason we do all the research on a breeder ahead of time is to support their program and the looks of their dogs. Frankly, the dogs in those videos are BRED to look that way ON PURPOSE by their breeders. And are so 'to type' that they are in dog shows to hopefully win.

So if you do your research, and like those dogs, then that's exactly what you paid for and what you got. And those dogs generally live long healthy lives and have good temperaments.

But *STOP WITH THE TREADMILL *and have him exercise a bit more on his own pace right now. The tight leash on his collar shows he's having to push it a bit and not having fun. So use OFF leash opportunities that he can run and play.

It seems like these types of pups GENERALLY get stronger/taller as they mature. So just love him for what he is and manage him into adulthood! He should be fine.


----------



## Alixalman (Sep 15, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I would NOT give him back. The reason we do all the research on a breeder ahead of time is to support their program and the looks of their dogs. Frankly, the dogs in those videos are BRED to look that way ON PURPOSE by their breeders. And are so 'to type' that they are in dog shows to hopefully win.
> 
> So if you do your research, and like those dogs, then that's exactly what you paid for and what you got. And those dogs generally live long healthy lives and have good temperaments.
> 
> ...


both his parents are normal. Not cow hocked like him. So he is not bred for it.


----------



## Alixalman (Sep 15, 2013)

GSDlover143 said:


> I mean if you already have bonded with your pup maybe it's not a good idea. But if you really fee uncomfortable then I would consider getting my money back and look elsewhere. He really is cute..
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


i have kind of bonded with him but i wanted to take him to shows that is why i paid a lot for him as a puppy.. he was pick of the litter and when i saw him at 30 days he was walking normally. Later when i went to pick him up i noticed his hocks. The breeder told me he got this due to being locked in a cage and he will be fine with exercise.
I can avail the refund but i am confused.definitely i want to keep him.. But if his legs dont get fixed i will be deprived of taking him to shows.


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't see a problem with his legs as much as I do his back, he has good follow through in his rear it his back that seems to be hunched and not freely opening. He has a lot of angulation in the rear, dogs that have more angulation can be cow hocked without proper exercise. Don't overdo the exercise, that can do more damage in itself. Keep him off concrete and out of crates that are too small, his back appears as if he has been in a crate too small. I liked your first videos it seems as if you care for him and your heart is in the right place. I would let him run free as much as is safely possible. Not going for the ball maybe because the larger dog has won it from him too much at too early an age. Try to get him to chase a toy tied to a rope and let him win.


----------



## Alixalman (Sep 15, 2013)

I dont let the bigger dog near him that much as he tries to start humping the little one. So they dont play together..
I make him run outdoors mostly.. 5-10 mins on tread mill rest is out doors.. His back isnt hunched but it appears so in the movie.. I will upload a new movie woth him outside..
Thanks a lot for sparing your time to comment

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Alixalman, I just want to make sure you know that I believe your pup IS the pick of the litter and EXACTLY what your breeder is breeding. So it won't make sense to have them take it back when THAT is what they want!!! Be like if I said I wanted a Dalmation, found a breeder I wanted that had Dalmations, then complained about all the black spots on the dog.

Breed GSD's tend to look EXACTLY like yours the first year. So when you buy a 'breed' GSD that's what you get. Why I showed the pups at the dog shows. They are winning BIG BLUE RIBBONS looking just like that.

So really I'd STOP with the treadmill. Just give exercise off leash tearing around the yard/fields. Love and play play play play play with him.

IF we get too worried we suck the FUN out of raising a puppy and getting a BALANCED happy dog. So focus on fun and play. Engagement with your puppy, and the next videos I want to see are the ones of YOU and the pup and all the new tricks your BRILLIANT puppy has now learned!!!

PLEASE click and work on ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

I think your puppy looks ok. I agree with other posters, he's a puppy and thus very uncoordinated. Please do not put him on a treadmill anymore  you can actually do more harm than good - as he's way too young for that kind of forced exercise. He needs to build up muscle naturally through normal puppy play and low stress activities.

When I brought my puppy home he was VERY clumsy and slightly cow hocked. He's now 6 months old and though he's still clumsy (he's still very much a puppy) it's no where near what it was! He's slowly growing out of it and developing better coordination and movement.

Give it time. Try not to stress too much. Honestly, I wouldn't really supplement. Chicken quarters are good, and if you have him on a high quality kibble you should be alright.

If nothing else, send your little guy my way  I'd take him in a heartbeat, he's going to be magnificent once he's full grown!


----------

